
The city of the future is one with way less parking - jseliger
https://www.fastcompany.com/90273563/the-city-of-the-future-is-one-with-way-less-parking
======
Isamu
Not really addressing the transportation issue.

>“We could bring as many as 3 million new residents to the city without anyone
really noticing a difference, except there’s less redundant spaces for cars to
sit all day,” Karalis says.

A redundant parking space has a car sitting in it? Are there really all kinds
of empty parking lots that are just hanging around undeveloped? Who owns these
lots and why do they want their property empty?

How about working on the hard issues surrounding ubiquitous, clean, higher
density transportation.

